# found ada aquasoil amazonia for sale



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

they're in australia.. i think shipping is going to be more than 4 dollars


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm guessing 70$ shipping for a bag?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

flat rate shipping to australia is 45 dollars. Medium box. 

LFS here has it for 36.99 a bag, sacramento area.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes, that place has a bunch too. They are great people!


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

eklikewhoa said:


>


roud:roud:roud:roud:


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

You seriously think there is an entire forums worth of people looking for akadama and amazonia due to its scarcity and that you can google it and find something no one else did? You should be ashamed of yourself!!! :what:

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

